# Shallow wading pool



## goReptiles (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been trying to figure out how to do a shallow pool. I've seen people just use concrete and put a thin layer in a shallow hole. Would that be sufficient?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2013)

That works well for an outside pen. That's how I have my box turtles set up. I scooped out a shallow indentation in the dirt and lined it with Redi-Mix. It dries to a rough surface, good for traction. I've heard it said that there are toxins in the Redi-mix concrete, however, not knowing this when I built it. I haven't had any adverse reactions from my box turtles and they spend a lot of time in the water.


----------



## ra94131 (Feb 28, 2013)

goReptiles said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to do a shallow pool. I've seen people just use concrete and put a thin layer in a shallow hole. Would that be sufficient?



I've seen this done and it appears to work well. What actually surprised me most is how easy it is to remove when you no longer need it. (Assuming you have the means to lift/move the weight.)


----------



## Laura (Feb 28, 2013)

I also use a large garbage can lid... set it in the ground a bit.. its easy to clean, cheap..


Plastic... not metal..


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 28, 2013)

goReptiles said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to do a shallow pool. I've seen people just use concrete and put a thin layer in a shallow hole. Would that be sufficient?



I have been wondering this same thing. Would like to hear from others who have done this and the results they have had. Is it easy to just hose out, etc.? I would like to border it with river rocks to decrease the amount of debris tracked in.


----------



## ra94131 (Feb 28, 2013)

Another possibility is a large birdbath sunk into the turf/dirt. You may have to get a little lucky to find sufficient size/shape, but I've seen some pretty good ones at Home Depot/Lowes.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 28, 2013)

I attempted this a few times. I used mortar mix that was left over from a brick planter project. 

For round 1: I dug out 3 holes, each with an irregular shape to it and filled it with the mix. Spread it out and then used some river rock pressed into the mix to make it have a "rock pond" look. Neither of the 3 pools ever held water  They had slow leaks and within 20 min were empty.

So I broke up all 3 of them and started over.

Round 2: I laid some sand in the holes then used a plastic liner. I poured the mortar mix on top of the liner and embedded more of the river rock into it. Again, I struggled with them keeping water. Also, they weren't very level and half the bowl was dry once the water settled in.

I personally have given up on trying to make shallow ponds in my enclosures! I may have had the bad luck because I used mortar mix or made the mix with too much water. Either way I wont try it again. 

They sure can look great though! So if you do one, let us know how it turns out


----------



## goReptiles (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm thinking we'll have extra concrete when we sink the posts for the fence and pen, so I'll be able to use that. 

I was thinking add a little concrete, layer of hardware cloth, and then another layer on concrete. I figure the hardware cloth would help set the shape. Any thoughts on that?

I may also throw in some pebbles into the top layer of concrete for traction. Would this work instead of the Redi-mix?


My boyfriend's going to love all these plans I'm making... He's going to end up being the one taking over construction of the pen.  At the same time, even if I wanted to do it, I'm sure he'd still make me sit and watch. About the only thing I see him letting me do is plant the plants, which I bought two large trays of pansies from Lowes for 5.98. I love clearance; now it's time to spruce them back up before they're ready to go in the ground this spring. Time to find some clearance hostas, and dig up those at my mom's house when it's a little warmer. 

Any other sturdy plants? I don't have the best green thumb, so I need sturdy and safe for my torts.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> I attempted this a few times. I used mortar mix that was left over from a brick planter project.
> 
> For round 1: I dug out 3 holes, each with an irregular shape to it and filled it with the mix. Spread it out and then used some river rock pressed into the mix to make it have a "rock pond" look. Neither of the 3 pools ever held water  They had slow leaks and within 20 min were empty.
> 
> ...



Mortar mix is more porous than concrete and is usually not waterproof.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 2, 2013)

Whitney, my vet recommended a bush that is called Ruellia. It is good for summer heat here in AZ. The torts love it and it grows well here. Don't know about your climate, but you might check it out. I planted a new large one in the Fall and our freeze pretty much killed it. However some of our established dwarf versions of Ruellia we covered and they survived just fine. The rabbits are the main culprit. They love it too. One of my favorites so far is the grape vines. Last summer two vines provided quite a lot of leaves. However, they do get the leaf skeletonizer worms and so I was picking off leaves to destroy trying to keep them at bay.


----------



## Char (Mar 2, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> Whitney, my vet recommended a bush that is called Ruellia. It is good for summer heat here in AZ. The torts love it and it grows well here. Don't know about your climate, but you might check it out. I planted a new large one in the Fall and our freeze pretty much killed it. However some of our established dwarf versions of Ruellia we covered and they survived just fine. The rabbits are the main culprit. They love it too. One of my favorites so far is the grape vines. Last summer two vines provided quite a lot of leaves. However, they do get the leaf skeletonizer worms and so I was picking off leaves to destroy trying to keep them at bay.





Ruellia ?? are they edible for red foots? I live in Florida and I planted like 4 bushes last summer at the side of my house, its not listed on the edible list I carry around so I never thought to give them any. with the warm snap we had mine even have some flowers on them already.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 2, 2013)

Char said:


> DesertGrandma said:
> 
> 
> > Whitney, my vet recommended a bush that is called Ruellia. It is good for summer heat here in AZ. The torts love it and it grows well here. Don't know about your climate, but you might check it out. I planted a new large one in the Fall and our freeze pretty much killed it. However some of our established dwarf versions of Ruellia we covered and they survived just fine. The rabbits are the main culprit. They love it too. One of my favorites so far is the grape vines. Last summer two vines provided quite a lot of leaves. However, they do get the leaf skeletonizer worms and so I was picking off leaves to destroy trying to keep them at bay.
> ...



apparently they are considered "invasive" in Florida. Here is a good pic of one:

http://phoenix.about.com/od/arizonapicturesandphotos/ig/Easy-Desert-Plants/Mexican-Petunia-01.htm


----------



## Char (Mar 2, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> Char said:
> 
> 
> > DesertGrandma said:
> ...



Lol I don't know about them being invasive but I planned on buying more this summer to plant at the side of the house. I think looking out the window and seeing the purple flowers is very pretty.. But what a big bonus if I can feed it to my guys as well.. I have 6 hibiscus trees and bushes planted for them.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 2, 2013)

Char, there are different types of Ruellia. One of the pics I looked at had altogether different leaves, so I don't know about the safety of them. But, the one in the picture of Mexican Petunias is def not toxic. I have fed a lot of it.


----------



## goReptiles (Mar 2, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> Whitney, my vet recommended a bush that is called Ruellia. It is good for summer heat here in AZ. The torts love it and it grows well here. Don't know about your climate, but you might check it out. I planted a new large one in the Fall and our freeze pretty much killed it. However some of our established dwarf versions of Ruellia we covered and they survived just fine. The rabbits are the main culprit. They love it too. One of my favorites so far is the grape vines. Last summer two vines provided quite a lot of leaves. However, they do get the leaf skeletonizer worms and so I was picking off leaves to destroy trying to keep them at bay.



Is Ruellia the common name? They look like pansies, but I'm not sure if I've seen them around. 

I'm in Georgia, so my summer climate is hot and can be humid.


----------



## Char (Mar 3, 2013)

DesertGrandma said:


> Char, there are different types of Ruellia. One of the pics I looked at had altogether different leaves, so I don't know about the safety of them. But, the one in the picture of Mexican Petunias is def not toxic. I have fed a lot of it.



 I couldn't find anywhere that it would be safe feed them the kind that was in the picture (which is the kind I have planted ) so I will play it safe and not feed them any.

Thanks


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 3, 2013)

MikeCow1 said:


> Mortar mix is more porous than concrete and is usually not waterproof.



Yes i later googled the differences between to 2...and figured the mix was my problem.

However, i still give up on that project...


----------

